# UV light makes breaker trip?



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

Your house is going to burst into flames, The AFCI TOLD ME.
I would follow the suggestions of other forum members.
You might need whole house rewire, service change, surge protection, back up generator, and a net metering system installed.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah this is a pretty common situation. Unfortunately the only way to fix it is to have the panel swapped with a new 200 amp panel.

You see, one phase of your system is overloaded and you need to upgrade your entire system before the panel blows up.

Next question please.

Ibtl


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

U need whole home surge protection. Cletis is our forum salesman. Direct message him for a time and date to schedule an appointment. Thank you for post


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

Supfoolitschris said:


> U need whole home surge protection. Cletis is our forum salesman. Direct message him for a time and date to schedule an appointment. Thank you for post


Aw yes I completely forgot about that, this is also just as important. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## thaives (May 1, 2013)

But with that outlet, I can use other devices such as water pump, leaf blower, trimmer, or a hair drier except for the UV light which is just 18w


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I gotta ask.......... what, exactly, is an 'electrical technician'?


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

We electricians(your excluded from that we) use UV lights to test houses for dangerous situations. Your house failed the test, especially considering you were plugged into an AFCI!


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

forgotflying said:


> We electricians(your excluded from that we) use UV lights to test houses for dangerous situations. Your house failed the test, especially considering you were plugged into an AFCI!


I second this statement. UV lights are an excellent device to troubleshoot and double check common wirings in homes businesses and multi billion dollar nuclear facilities. If u look closely in the opening of the simpsons u will see homer has one plugged in for "just in cases"


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thaives- you got shut down at Mike Holt forum and then you come here and lie about your credentials.


----------

